# A friend wants to buy a TiVo



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

A friend has had her fill with Freeview PVRs and wants to buy a TiVo. I have looked on Ebay and Tivoland, but there was mention here recently of another source - from a well respected member of this forum. I have tried searching the forum but have drawn a blank.

Can anyone help, please?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

http://www.tivoheaven.co.uk/


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

Cheers, Raisltin Majere.


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

I can recomend Tivo Heaven.

I have just had a tivo from him.


Spot on service. always happy to answer questions.



Regards



Cookiez


----------



## peterseventy (Sep 22, 2005)

scgf said:


> Cheers, Raisltin Majere.


TiVo Heaven (Steve) did us proud and helped technically. He also provided almost silent Samsung 250Gb HA250JC upgrade drives and caches.


----------

